# My 1.5 nano adventure. **Updated 9/15/2010**



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

So here is my freshly scaped nano. This is my first shot at really trying to layout a tank. I'm still pretty new with plants. The tank is a tetra water wonder. The light is a 10W CFL suspended from a quickly made stand. Filter is a Red Sea Nano hang on back.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice. I like how the driftwood comes up out of the water. Is that HC I see in the foreground there? Will look really cool when it fills in.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

nice start! i just started one last night. i'll make a thread in a couple days.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

That's ace, I love it. I'm especially fond of tanks with emergent elements. The driftwood setup is flowing and elegant. 

Is that a modified Tetra Wonders 1.5 gallon? If so, I like what you did with it!


----------



## AquaSpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Great start! I agree with TsuRyuu.. the emerged driftwood looks fantastic.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I like the wood coming up out of the tank. I'd like to do something similar with my 75 but my wife doesn't like the lights suspended.

Yes the tank is a Tetra Wonder 1.5 and that is HC in the foreground. I can't wait for it to grow out and fill in the field.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

So I put a few CRS in the tank Friday. They all seemed to be doing fine when I left for the day, but now I'm back to work, and I can't find any of them. I guess my beta had a nice meal over the weekend. I have ghost shrimp in the tank, and the betta never even notices them.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

davinci27 said:


> Yeah I like the wood coming up out of the tank. I'd like to do something similar with my 75 *but my wife doesn't like the lights suspended.*
> 
> Yes the tank is a Tetra Wonder 1.5 and that is HC in the foreground. I can't wait for it to grow out and fill in the field.
> 
> ...


You may be able to make her like it more by getting a different light fixture. A $30 glass pendent shade and a coat of paint on your existing hardware would go a long way to soothing her.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay so the water's clear, so here are a few of pictures of the tank and inhabitants. Details are much better, including the scratches. No matter what the package says, that magnetic tank cleaner is not acrylic safe.

@Sushieraser I'll have to hit my wife up with the pendant idea. We'll see what happens


----------



## jenwells (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous setup! I'm actually setting up the same tank (tetra water wonder) right now. It looks fabulous without the lid and LED light! Was it difficult to remove the light fixture?

Also, what's the name of the short, bushy plant on the right hand side of the tank (the one in your last post, second to last photo)? I really like it!


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

jenwells said:


> what's the name of the short, bushy plant on the right hand side of the tank


Pogostemon Erectus


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice tank


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just another update picture. It amazes me how quickly things grow out.


----------



## mehie (Jul 30, 2010)

I made a similar nano tank with Tetra's 3g version of the tank. Be careful having the betta in there without a lid, they're known to be jumpers. Looks great though!


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've thought about ordering one of the 3gallon tanks. I like the form of the tank pretty well. I love how quickly the plants fill out the smaller tanks.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

My 2.5g cube is sitting on the shelf for a while. This makes me wish to set it up again.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Another update. Things are progressing well. I added a little color to the right, and the frogbit is growing like crazy. HC is starting to take off as well. I am ready for the carpet to start growing together. There's also a shot of one of the new snacks, I mean shrimp.


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Also forgot, you can watch the tank live here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/miniature-devs You also get to watch whatever my office mate is doing.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

davinci27 said:


> Also forgot, you can watch the tank live here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/miniature-devs You also get to watch whatever my office mate is doing.


That is cool. Your betta is very active


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a new updated picture. My bettas tail is starting to grow back and the plants just keep going. You can see the little nerite keeping the place clean.


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice tank love the color on the betta


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

very nice! I like the sunset hygro on the left there.

What is the red plant on the right?


----------



## davinci27 (Jul 27, 2010)

I believe it is Alternanthera reineckii v. 'roseafolia' I'm new so I may have it id'd wrong


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Any new pictures? I'd love to see how this tank has progressed in the last 2 months


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I really love your tank! I'm putting together a 3g picotope soon and was actually considering a betta similar in color to your own. I do have a couple of questions though.

1) That CFL bulb...is it full spectrum? Soft White? 

2) What are you using as a substrate?

3) What is that floating plant that extends its roots?


One comment...I'm with your wife about the light fixture. That tanks is GORGEOUS and deserves a light fixture that's attractive as well.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

davinci - do you have any problems with your betta eating or bullying your shrimps?


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

Cottagewitch said:


> I really love your tank! I'm putting together a 3g picotope soon and was actually considering a betta similar in color to your own. I do have a couple of questions though.
> 
> 1) That CFL bulb...is it full spectrum? Soft White?
> 
> ...


Bump curious too!!


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

To those who are curious about the 1.5 disassembly. It's super easy. The top rim pops off with little work. Then you can either cut the light wire or if you're like me and don't have it in you, lift the tank out of the base, also pops right out. Then the plastic stand is fully functional and can be put back on the tank at any time. No black base on bottom or top. A true rimless =P

Awesome setup btw. I love the driftwood.


----------



## keilatan (Jan 22, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> 3) What is that floating plant that extends its roots?


This I want to know, as well.

Edit: I found it! Limnobium laevigatum


----------

